# Conexión microfono electret a line in para grabar voz en pc



## Carlos81 (Jun 16, 2008)

Buenos días

A ver si me podeis echar una mano.

Quería conectar un micrófono electret a la entrada line in del PC para grabar mi voz en el ordenador.

Por lo que he estado viendo en la red hay que amplificar la señal. 

El caso es que he probado con 2 preamplificador. Uno el que está en la web 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Preamplificador-para-microfono.html

Y otro el que está en la web de pablin:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm

Ni con uno ni con otro he conseguido que se grabe mi voz. El programa que uso para grabar del line in es el:

Free CD to MP3 Converter: http://www.softonic.com/s/grabar-audio-line-in

¿Alguna sugerencia o circuito que me pueda ayudar?

Muchas Gracias

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2008)

NO amigo, simplemente cometiste dos errores facilmente solucionables.
primero t diria q de internet no creas todo lo que lees. ok?

1)el mic electret se conecta directo a la entrada de linea de la pc.
2)ese programa solo t dara dolores de cabeza, son programas malos, diseñados por gente que aun no se recibe de programadores que no conducen a nada.
utiliza algun programa generico de lsound blaster live, BPM studio dj, ect.


----------



## Carlos81 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gracias por la contestación

Al final conecte el microfono a la entrada propia de la tarjeta del microfono. Realizé la configuración con el windows y ya esta. 

El programa funcionaba correctamente.

Un saludo


----------



## antuanvidal (Ago 29, 2009)

hola la verdad es que si quieres conectar un microfono a "line in" (jack color celeste) debe estar preamplificada, ademas debes elegir en que canal ingresaras la señal L o R por que "line in" es entrada estereo, la otra entrada es la entrada "mic" (jack color rosado) la cual esta diseñada para Electret (por lo general tiene alimentacion de 5v si es que no me equivoco ya que este tipo de microfono requiere alimentacion) y es mono... lo que terminaste haciendo es simplemente conectar el microfono donde viene diseñado donde se enchufa en el rosado

Chaolin

Antuan


----------



## moises95 (Nov 11, 2012)

Estoy pensando armar un micrófono estereo (micro electret) y grabar con el pc, para ello, usar la entrada "line in" de color azul que es stereo. 

Como unos decis de conectarlo directamente y otros de usar preamplificador para el "line in" no se que hacer, si poner los 2 microfonos directamente al line in o usar preamplificador. 

Si hay que usar preamplificador mejor no me cmplico y uso el color rosa (mic in) con un solo microfono electret.

La cosa es que no se como alimentarlo.

Haber si así esta bien:



Donde +V sería los 5V que da la entrada rosa de la tarjeta sonido

Pero el condensador ese no se de que valor ponerlo   bloquea la continua ¿Verdad? ¿De cuanto lo pongo el condensador sin que afecte a la respuesta de frecuencia audible?

Tengo auriculars con microfono, o el microfono interno del portatil, pero se ollen toda clase de ruidos, especialmente ruido blanco  voy a usar clabe apantallado para intentar evitar esos ruidos, pero  me viene esta duda:

¿La malla del cable se conecta al negativo del jack de sonido?  Esque dicen de ponerla a tierra, me imagino que será el ground del jack de sonido


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 11, 2012)

Para hacerlo estéreo tenes que usar si o si un preamplificador y alimentar los dos micrófonos con alguna tensión. Ese esquema está mal, el positivo el microfono debe ir con una resistencia mayor a 2K por lo menos.
Para usarlo en la entrada de micrófono, que es mono, no tenés que alimentar nada porque el plug ya te alimenta el micrófono desde la PC. No necesitás tampoco ningún condensador.


----------



## moises95 (Nov 11, 2012)

Haber, la entrada de microfono del pc, da 5V ¿No te los tengo que poner al microno? Esque no te entendí bien,¿ o le meto directamente 5v del pc al microfono?

Con el cable apantallado se olle muy bien, muy clara la voz, pero con el muy molesto ruido blanco, no se que hacer ya

Será que 5V es mucho y preamplifica demasiado el microfono, voy a ponerle una resistencia haber (en la alimentacion)

Suena mas flojo mi voz, el ruido blanco sigue igual de fuerte, me da que el problema es la tarjeta de sonido, que es ruidosa.

Soy el de los ruidos blancos, ruidos blancos por el microfono, ruido blanco en el amplificador de dosmetros...


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 11, 2012)

Los 5 V de la PC van directo al plug del micrófono porque la resistencia ya la tiene la PC. Controlá si el micrófono tiene dos o tres terminales. Si tiene dos, uno es la masa y el otro la salida y allí va tambien los 5 V. Si tiene tres terminales, uno es la masa, otro la salida y el otro es donde van los 5 V. Posiblemete tengas que desarmar el micrófono para ver esto. Si tiene tres buscá que esten apantallados los dos conductores. La malla va a la masa del micrófono y a la del plug.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 11, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Con el cable apantallado se olle muy bien, muy clara la voz, pero con el muy molesto ruido blanco, no se que hacer ya
> Soy el de los ruidos blancos, ruidos blancos por el microfono, ruido blanco en el amplificador de dosmetros...



Hola, moises, una pregunta ¿tenes placa de sonido aparte o es la que viene onboard? ya que las onboard tienen el problema de que meten ruido en las grabaciones (no me acuerdo si se llama latencia o algo así). Para corregir el problema de ruido muchos programas de grabación traen una función que reconoce el ruido y lo filtra (yo utilizo el audacity). El otro problema creo que podría ser la fuente del pc ya que algunas (como la mía que la compre a un precio súper económico , conociendo las consecuencias obvio ) meten algo de ruido tanto en la entrada como en la salida de auriculares, por lo que si le conecto un amplificador suena bastante feo. El ruido blanco descartaría el cable o el micrófono, ya que si es apantallado aunque sea de baja calidad y un micro mas o menos decente no debería tener problemas o a lo sumo ruido de alterna de 50/60 Hz
[opinión personal] Para tener un micro estéreo para grabaciones caseras yo fabricaría un mixer pequeño, osea las dos entradas de micrófono con tonos cada una y balance entre las dos como para tener un mejor control de la grabación y una salida al pc estéreo para line in y otra de auriculares como para usar de monitor que es muy útil todo con su fuente bien filtradita y todo apantalladito para poder descartar ruidos y problemas [opinión personal ]


----------



## moises95 (Nov 12, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> Hola, moises, una pregunta ¿tenes placa de sonido aparte o es la que viene onboard? ya que las onboard tienen el problema de que meten ruido en las grabaciones (no me acuerdo si se llama latencia o algo así). Para corregir el problema de ruido muchos programas de grabación traen una función que reconoce el ruido y lo filtra (yo utilizo el audacity). El otro problema creo que podría ser la fuente del pc ya que algunas (como la mía que la compre a un precio súper económico , conociendo las consecuencias obvio ) meten algo de ruido tanto en la entrada como en la salida de auriculares, por lo que si le conecto un amplificador suena bastante feo. El ruido blanco descartaría el cable o el micrófono, ya que si es apantallado aunque sea de baja calidad y un micro mas o menos decente no debería tener problemas o a lo sumo ruido de alterna de 50/60 Hz
> [opinión personal] Para tener un micro estéreo para grabaciones caseras yo fabricaría un mixer pequeño, osea las dos entradas de micrófono con tonos cada una y balance entre las dos como para tener un mejor control de la grabación y una salida al pc estéreo para line in y otra de auriculares como para usar de monitor que es muy útil todo con su fuente bien filtradita y todo apantalladito para poder descartar ruidos y problemas [opinión personal ]



Si, es unja onboard, ademas de meter ruido blanco por el microfono, saca el ruido de la grabadora dvd cuando lee . Tengo que probar a dejarlo a batería haber si así desaparece el ruido, pero huele a la tarjetita de sonido.

Uso tambien el audacity, detectando el ruido, pero hace algo parecido a la mejora que trae la tarjeta sonido en windows 7, reduce la calidad notáblemente. Lo que yo hago habeces es ir quitando trozos donde no hay voz, pero claro, cada vez que suena  la voz se olle junto con el ruido blanco, pero bueno, algo es algo. 

El micro es electrec, y para ser así se olle muy bien la voz, muy buenos agudos y graves. Aún siendo electrect no mete zumbidos ni ruidos raros, eso si, el ruido blanco parece de la tarjeta, le puse resistencia a los 5v que alimentan al micro y grababa mas bajito, pero el ruido blanco seguía igual de fuerte, hasta desconectando la alimentación del micro se olle el ruido (la del jack) (esque lo tenía el cable por fuera para probar) Es por lo que parece de la onboar. 

El cable es gordo y de audio, llevaba un jack de los grandes, pero se lo cambie por el normal para audio. Dos hilos para audio y la malla para el GND


----------

